

Show HN: Finally understand the AngularJS docs - gordonzhu
https://www.angularcourse.com/docs
The big goal here is to create AngularJS docs that are really easy to use and understand.<p>I decided to start this project after a bunch of conversations with my students from www.angularcourse.com. Many of them are putting a lot of effort into reading the docs, but are finding it extremely difficult to understand what&#x27;s going on.<p>The big problem is that the docs assume a lot of pre-existing knowledge. If you know your way around, the docs are reasonable (still not easy), but if you&#x27;re still new, it&#x27;s a huge struggle.<p>Would love to get feedback from you all on if this is a problem that you&#x27;re facing too.
======
gordonzhu
The big goal here is to create AngularJS docs that are really easy to use and
understand.

I decided to start this project after a bunch of conversations with my
students from www.angularcourse.com. Many of them are putting a lot of effort
into reading the docs, but are finding it extremely difficult to understand
what's going on.

The problem is that the docs assume a lot of pre-existing knowledge. If you
know your way around, the docs are reasonable (still not easy), but if you're
still new, it's a huge struggle.

Would love to get feedback from you all on if this is a problem that you're
facing too.

